# Excel Textfarbe per Knopfdruck von VB Button ändern



## addictChiffre (24. Juni 2004)

Hiho, mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich habe in Excel einen Text, egal was.

Per Knopfdruck eines VB Buttons in Excel soll die Textfarbe des Textes verändert werden...

Meine Lösungsvorschläge (leider zu wenig "Befehlsgewalt" um sie umzusetzen):

1.) per cells(x,y) ansprechen --> ändern --> wie?
2.) den text in eine TextBox einfügen und mit textbox.text ansprechen --> ändern --> wie?

Danke schon im Vorhinein für die Hilfevorschläge!

<- 744601


----------



## Retlaw (24. Juni 2004)

Standardlösung:
- Makrorekorder starten
- die Farbe ändern so wie es beim Klick auf den Button sein soll.
- Makrorekorder stoppen
- Makro bei Bedarf anpassen
- Im Click-Ereignis des Buttons das Makro aufrufen


----------



## addictChiffre (24. Juni 2004)

okay danke 

warum bin ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen


----------

